# Strap on



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Big thanks to @spinynorman for the generous gift of a built up end watch strap. Arrived this morning and brand new.

top man . :rltrlt:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

bridgeman said:


> Big thanks to @spinynorman for the generous gift of a built up end watch strap. Arrived this morning and brand new.
> 
> top man . :rltrlt:


 Pictures?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

PC-Magician said:


> Pictures?


 +1


----------



## ry ry (Nov 25, 2018)

What even is a built up end watch strap?

I literally have no idea.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

ry ry said:


> What even is a built up end watch strap?
> 
> I literally have no idea.


 It's a leather strap with a curved end that fills in the gap between the strap and the watch lugs. I think the only one in my collection at the moment is this Armani:



The photo isn't very clear, but if you look closely the strap follows the curve of the case.

I hope that helps anyway mate.

Oh hang on, I lied, I've also got this Invicta, which is a better example:



If you compare it to the TW Steel, you'll see there is no gap between the strap and the watch case.


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

That title had me worried. :yes:


----------



## MrF-UK82 (Jul 21, 2018)

Am i the only one with a dirty mind, when I read the title of this thread?


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

MrF-UK82 said:


> Am i the only one with a dirty mind, when I read the title of this thread?


 You and bridgeman :teethsmile:


----------



## MrF-UK82 (Jul 21, 2018)

PC-Magician said:


> You and bridgeman :teethsmile:


 I won't mention I was also disappointed the title didn't live up to its name then... :wink:


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

Very nice. I'm a fan of curved end straps myself as always think the gap between strap and watch looks odd. Here is one on an O and W Mirage I once owned.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

This is the difference...

Phil aka @spinynorman sent the black strap.

It is curved at the watch end

It is approximately twice as thick at the watch end as it is a wee bit further down towards the buckle. .

the spring bar hole through the strap is set further back towards the buckle so the watch case lug length needs to be longer than on a standard watch to accommodate the greater distance that the spring bar is set back from the front edge of the strap.

hope this explains @PC-Magician @ry ry For @Drum2000

And @MrF-UK82 I only hope it fits the one below


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

It seemed like a good idea, but I couldn't get it on my Orient Mako. The thickness at the pin end is created by wrapping the leather around plastic. So there's no flexibility at all.


----------



## ry ry (Nov 25, 2018)

Huh that's actually pretty neat, I had no idea such things existed!


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 2, 2018)

MrF-UK82 said:


> I won't mention I was also disappointed the title didn't live up to its name then... :wink:


 It does when you Google it. :laugh:

Steve.


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Wow, was really expecting something different from this thread, judging by the title...


----------

